
The Secret That Enabled Roman Roads to Withstand the Passage of Time - da02
http://www.ancient-origins.net/history/built-last-craftsmanship-enabled-roman-roads-withstand-passage-time-007523
======
Neliquat
I really wanted to read this but it keeps loading stuff in background and
crashing the tab every 15 seconds. Infuriating.

